# Post a photo you've taken, any photo.



## Chris

I'll start....... 

View attachment 241.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

A barn find Honda Foreman I'm picking up. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

I'll take that barn find.

My Jeep. 

View attachment 109.jpg


----------



## havasu

I love this picture of my dad a few months before he died. Still had it until the end! 

View attachment Dad at Hooters.jpg


----------



## ME87

Craters of the moon national park


----------



## Chris

My house, guess which one. 

View attachment 170.jpg


----------



## havasu

That is easy. The one with the tile roof and concrete driveway.

Another random pic. 

View attachment Turkey Run 037.jpg


----------



## Otahyoni




----------



## Otahyoni




----------



## Chris

I want to live there ^

CarBQ on the freeway. 

View attachment CarBQ.jpg


----------



## havasu

Chris will know this well. Everyone has fun on the boat until time to clean it. Then the gals say, "I have to wash my hair....I'm going to take a nap...I've got things to do"...and you are there, all alone, to wash the boat. 

View attachment IMG_0180.jpg


----------



## Chris

Happens every time. Same thing with my 5th wheel after a vacation with friends.

This is why you don't leave it in the water all summer. 

View attachment Boat Bottom Green 1.jpg


----------



## havasu

At least with fiberglass, it will buff out. Look at the staining at the back of the pontoons. 

View attachment havasu pics (54).jpg


----------



## Chris

I could get that out but it would take some time. Mine still have a little staining but not noticeable unless I point it out.

Snow on the seats. 

View attachment boat with snow1.jpg


----------



## ME87

Snow on the ground...


----------



## Otahyoni

Chris said:


> I want to live there ^



I took that picture from the top of the grain leg (about 100'). That's the area around the farm.


----------



## Otahyoni

All old pictures....


----------



## Chris

A pipe I dug up today.


----------



## havasu

Tell Roscoe you will give him a "Tall Dog" if he fixes it. 

View attachment East Coast Cruise 10-21-12 (5).jpg


----------



## Chris

Random.......... 

View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## havasu

Hmm, I don't see an AR-15? 

View attachment IMG_20110204_161825.jpg


----------



## Trophyman

Random pics from nm 

View attachment Mts in NM.jpg


View attachment West NM.jpg


----------



## havasu

More random pics 

View attachment East Coast Cruise 10-21-12 (75).jpg


View attachment East Coast Cruise 10-21-12 (61).jpg


View attachment East Coast Cruise 10-21-12 (116).jpg


----------



## Trophyman

Gee---we the only people on the forum!!!! 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## havasu

If you build it, they will come! 

View attachment IMG_20111103_113502.jpg


----------



## Chris

Random...... 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 764.jpg


----------



## Chris

My Garage at some point in the last year. 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 674.jpg


----------



## Chris

One of this I caught. 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 3221.jpg


----------



## havasu

Random pics 

View attachment Grass Valley 2008 024.jpg


View attachment Grass Valley 2008 012.jpg


View attachment Grass Valley 2008 030.jpg


View attachment Grass Valley 2008 061.jpg


View attachment Grass Valley 2008 081.jpg


----------



## Chris

Random............. From my phone. 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 3198.jpg


View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 2327.jpg


View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 1749.jpg


View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 1256.jpg


----------



## havasu

That last pic looks like it would make a great bunker for doomsday!


----------



## Chris

Could also use it as a grease interceptor. Five grand and I will put one in at your place.


----------



## Trophyman

I could use that concrete box for a doomsday shelter


EDIT:

WOW, we must have been posting at the same time


----------



## Trophyman

Chris said:


> Could also use it as a grease interceptor. Five grand and I will put one in at your place.



I was made to install a grease interceptor when my shop was built. BUT it ain't that big!!


----------



## ME87

Trophyman said:


> Random pics from nm



Is picture #2 off of Highway 60 between Springerville and quemado?


----------



## Chris

Trophyman said:


> I was made to install a grease interceptor when my shop was built. BUT it ain't that big!!



That one was either a 1500 or 2000 gallon. It was for a grocery store.


----------



## ME87

Just one of the well preserved pieces of machinery at grandpa's ranch


----------



## MarkWood

I know it aint a big job but anything to make a buck!! Welded the antlers back on saturday. 

View attachment 011 (5).jpg


View attachment 012 (6).jpg


----------



## Chris

If you are going to do work for someone make sure it is good work. No job too small.


----------



## MarkWood

you are correct on that one buddy! anything that pays $40 for ten minutes is big enough. and i always do good work or i ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Chris

Random photo... 

View attachment Old pics 244.jpg


----------



## Trophyman

Random photos>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 1-1.jpg


----------



## Chris

I'm jealous! 

View attachment IMG_20130116_143838.jpg


----------



## Chris

Photo................. 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 409.jpg


View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 619.jpg


View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 942.jpg


----------



## havasu

That brings a new meaning to "Found On Road Dead."


----------



## cruzn57

pulled it out of the garage,  (a while back) 

View attachment CC RGNX 12-2012 004.jpg


----------



## Chris

^ Looks warm in that pic.

This is why we don't trust neighborhood kids. 

View attachment 8322_166512319224_1323572_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512349224_7389640_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512364224_3404715_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166512339224_7480534_n.jpg


View attachment 8322_166514999224_1180255_n.jpg


----------



## cruzn57

OUCH!!!!!

 fer sure BEER  time!


----------



## Chris

It happened a couple years ago. Over it now just don't like that repair shops no matter their reputation can't bring a vehicle back to factory no matter how hard they try. Maybe I just expect what can not be delivered but I already have peeling clear coat and paint in my wheel wells and the orange peel does not match factory at all yet they claim as good as new.


----------



## Chris

////////////////////////////////////////// 

View attachment 036.jpg


View attachment 070.jpg


View attachment Old pics 032.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

this my brother gettin pulled over in the 77 chevy K20 he bought tonite. we drove an hour and a half to look at it we found a few issues while we were looking at it so we talked the guy down from $2000 to $1660 one of the issue was the new mufflers that he said the truck had were still in the tool box the pipes are cut off right behind the cab which is why he got pulled over it's a bit loud!!! i reckon I'll be welding some mufflers on sometime this week.


----------



## Chris

Sure is invisible....


----------



## MarkWood

ooops forgot the pic, here it is 

View attachment BLUE THANG PULLED OVER.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

its not the best shot but what do you expect in the rain from 100 yards away taken with a phone.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Whats a matter Mark, afraid to get to close? Do you think handcuffs are contagious or sumthin?  

Tell him congrats on the truck, I love those 70's chevys.


----------



## MarkWood

not crazy bout them handcuffs. i'm sure i'll post a build thread of the 77.......


----------



## oldognewtrick

We have a laborer that works for us who said "I can't drink Tequila cause everytime I do, it makes me break out in a bad case of handcuffs"


----------



## Chris

I want a 73-75 F250 if you have one laying around.


----------



## Trophyman

Test fitting engine/trans (LT4/4L80E) and got the rear hung in with polished/stainless triangulated 4 bar. Still gotta fab a trans mount. Then strip it all down and send frame to powder coater.

Comin along. 

View attachment chassis fit up.jpg


----------



## Trophyman

Went to the shop this morning and found my help SLEEPING on the job, litterally! 

View attachment helper.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

What are you building, Trophyman? (I know a car...)


----------



## MarkWood

heres my logo what do ya'll think? i havent put it on my trucks or trailer yet i want to make sure i like it before i spend the $$ 

View attachment Markwoodcarpentry.jpg


View attachment Markwoodcarpentrydickieshirt.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think it looks nice.


----------



## havasu

Looks good, but I myself would use a catch phrase like "Custom Carpentry"


----------



## MarkWood

yeah i've really been thinking about changing the name from just carpentry to some thing else i do way more than just carpentry my business covers everything from carpentry to welding and metal fab. but its been mark wood carpentry for so long thats what everyone knows the business by. i will probably change it i just cant think of anything that has a good ring to it. i like the sound of custom carpentry but it still doesnt cover everything.


----------



## MarkWood

I'm really more of a craftsman than just a carpenter. and nobody suggest the word handyman cause that aint happenin.


----------



## Trophyman

WoodRacing said:


> heres my logo what do ya'll think? i havent put it on my trucks or trailer yet i want to make sure i like it before i spend the $$



Turns out that vehicle/vinyl graphics is one of the biz I owned and opperated for quite a while. If you came to my shop and presented this concept, I would try to talk you out of the "Mark Wood" font. It looks like something from the OptiscriptEF-BoldAlt family. 

That font is difficult to read from a distance of more than 5 feet for most people. Unless the customer insisted on it, I would try to steer them toward a "san serif" font. Much eaiser to read, particularly on the side of a vehicle driving by at 25 MPH.

Just my 2 cent worth.


----------



## Trophyman

oldognewtrick said:


> What are you building, Trophyman? (I know a car...)



39 Chevy Master. Got tired of the small coupes (33, 36 and 41 Willis) I wanted to build one that would carry wife and I and dog anywhere we wanted to go. Found this great car in Nevada. Been working on it about 3 months. 

View attachment Oct1 2012 in shop.jpg


----------



## havasu

^ Nice car. 

How about Mark Wood ~ Custom Fabrication and Carpentry

or how about "YOUR DIME-MY TIME!"


----------



## MarkWood

I like it, I will probably end up changing it so keep the ideas coming everyone.


----------



## MarkWood

Trophyman said:


> Turns out that vehicle/vinyl graphics is one of the biz I owned and opperated for quite a while. If you came to my shop and presented this concept, I would try to talk you out of the "Mark Wood" font. It looks like something from the OptiscriptEF-BoldAlt family.
> 
> That font is difficult to read from a distance of more than 5 feet for most people. Unless the customer insisted on it, I would try to steer them toward a "san serif" font. Much eaiser to read, particularly on the side of a vehicle driving by at 25 MPH.
> 
> Just my 2 cent worth.



I have thought of that myself I havent 100% decided on this logo I just like the way it looks and wanted some opinions, Thanks


----------



## Chris

Photo of stuff. 

View attachment 104.jpg


View attachment 105.jpg


View attachment 106.jpg


View attachment 107.jpg


----------



## ME87

Was digging through and old hard drive and found this one. I must have been 17 or so and hadn't had the jeep very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Clearly didn't know to drive yet either lol


----------



## Chris

I like the water wienie arm rests.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I like the water wienie arm rests.



I think those are for deep water crossings so that he doesn't need a snorkel. Keeps the Jeep floating...


----------



## ME87

The top of the half doors had the male side of the velcro strip that attached the windows with the top on. With no other arm rests that stuff would just pull all the skin off your forearm by the end of a long day. Hence the padding lol. The Jeep did get a snorkel eventually and we put it to use. Wheeling in Canada was mostly mud and water. I much prefer rocks but it was fun there too.


----------



## Chris

I made some nice covers for my half doors. I will see if I can find a pic.


----------



## havasu

Here is the USS Iowa. Get a load of the bathtub that FDR requested to be installed because he was unable to use a shower due to his polio. 

View attachment Iowa.jpg


View attachment 20130227_111140.jpg


View attachment 20130227_113303.jpg


View attachment 20130227_113344.jpg


View attachment 20130227_112822.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

That is one big boat.


----------



## cruzn57

thats ALMOST as big as my fishing boat i tow around with my 1/2 tn chevy!


----------



## MarkWood

MDF baseboard in a garage!? Clearly not a good call. I'm replacing the bottom seal on the garage door and replacing the baseboard with PVC base after the sheetrock dries out. 

View attachment Mrs. Pat water damage.jpg


View attachment Mrs. Pat water damage 2.jpg


View attachment Mrs. Pat water damage 3.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Chris said:


> Photo of stuff.



is that your "stuff" Chris?


----------



## havasu

At my Havasu place, I used a continuous rubber edge which is glued down and makes for a nice water tight seal. 

View attachment IMG_20120407_130317.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

My 2 year old painted his first board!! Yea he got some the floor and some on his right john deere boot but hes 2 we got time to work on stayin inside the lines at least he got good coverage. 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

havasu said:


> At my Havasu place, I used a continuous rubber edge which is glued down and makes for a nice water tight seal.



Is that code base like you see in commercial office spaces and such? or ??


----------



## havasu

Yeah, I believe it is a cove base. In the color black, it runs about $25 for a 45 foot roll. Get any color than that, and the price jumps up drastically.


----------



## MarkWood

looks good


----------



## ME87

havasu said:


> Yeah, I believe it is a cove base. In the color black, it runs about $25 for a 45 foot roll. Get any color than that, and the price jumps up drastically.



Did yours come with self adhesive on the back or did you have to apply it? The stuff I bought which came in 20' sections is terrible. The self adhesive sucks, I'll likely have to re-do it all at some point.


----------



## Chris

Pics of work today. 

View attachment IMG_20130228_102306.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_105213.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_123938.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_130512.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130228_130721.jpg


----------



## Chris

TDS Trip.............. 

View attachment March 13 042.jpg


View attachment March 13 051.jpg


View attachment March 13 010.jpg


View attachment March 13 045.jpg


----------



## Chris

Seems how nobody else cares about this thread anymore. 

View attachment IMG_20130320_145515.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130320_155004.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130320_162940.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130321_143911.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130321_143919.jpg


----------



## havasu

Last week's fun. 

View attachment Queen Mary shoot 3-12-13 (29).jpg


View attachment Queen Mary shoot 3-12-13 (23).jpg


View attachment Queen Mary shoot 3-12-13 (26).jpg


View attachment Queen Mary shoot 3-12-13 (18).jpg


View attachment queenmaryfireworks.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Top looks sweet chris, did you rattle can it or use a spray gun?

Looks like a LOT of fun Havasu.


----------



## Chris

Spray gun. it still needs to be color sanded and buffed to get the shine right but it turned out ok.

Havasu I like how they use recycled lumber for building those set ups.


----------



## Chris

Photo of work... 

View attachment DC.jpg


View attachment M12.jpg


View attachment Cudo 6.jpg


----------



## Chris

random photo. 

View attachment IMGP2499.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

My boy and his first bow! He hit 2 out of 3 in the kill and one in the leg from 5 feet. 

View attachment 092 (3).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I did not know you bow hunted. I like bow season the best of any. I did go to a crossbow last year. Didn't think I'd like it at first, but I did, a lot.


----------



## MarkWood

I love bow hunting! I own longbows, Recurves, and compounds. I have always thought a crossbow was to much like a rifle and I have plenty of rifles. I just like archery better but I break out the guns if my season aint goin so hot.


----------



## MarkWood

I'll post some more archery pics tomorrow maybe I have to be up early in the AM so it aint gonna be tonite...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Only reason I got the crossbow was an old rotator cuff injury that just won't go away if I shoot my compound to much. Things have a way of catching up with you in life. Ended my baseball career too,  many years ago.


----------



## Chris

I knew Oldog was a major leager.

I compound bow hunt, I actually started with bow hunting before rifle because I was given one from my old boss and didn't own any rifles yet so I used what I had. Now I have a rifle for everyday of the month.


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Only reason I got the crossbow was an old rotator cuff injury that just won't go away if I shoot my compound to much. Things have a way of catching up with you in life. Ended my baseball career too,  many years ago.


Those injuries have a way of changing life and slowin us down abit dont they oldog.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounded like a carrot snapping and felt like getting kicked by a quarter horse. Oh, well, was fun while it lasted.


----------



## MarkWood

Doesnt sound very fun!


----------



## MarkWood

I have had a fractured back, a fractured neck, a shattered left tibia, a pretty bad brain injury, a broken hand, a broken finger and the list goes on. I know a little about the recovery process.......


----------



## Chris

I have had a whole list of broken crap myself, right now I am fighting a herniated disc.


----------



## MarkWood

never had a herniated disc but I'm sure its in my future........sounds painful


----------



## MarkWood

My worst yet was the Brain injury, fractured neck, and broke finger all at the same time. spent 2 weeks in the ER and 5 months at shepard brain and spinal center in 2012 for that incident:rockin:


----------



## Chris

I had a jacked up neck and broken finger at the same time too years ago when I flipped my truck.

A herniated disc is not excruciating pain all the time but just pain all the time and when it flares up I can't move for days, thankfully it has not happened in the middle of a big job.


----------



## MarkWood

Hopefully it wont


----------



## havasu

With summer approaching, I made a run recently to Lake Havasu and prepped the pontoon for the summer. A three hour deep cleaning, two fresh batteries, a new amp for my son's ghetto blasting music, 15 gallons of fresh fuel, and she is running like a top! 

View attachment May 2013n.jpg


View attachment May 2013i.jpg


View attachment May 2013b.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

View from my office window last week. 

View attachment lake.jpg


----------



## Chris

On my way home. 

View attachment IMAG0067.jpg


----------



## havasu

Was that the cement mixer on the 71 fwy? If so, didn't the driver die?


----------



## Chris

It was and I have no idea if he did. I was wondering how it happened, he had a flat tire skid mark from the slow lane all the way over the center and no other cars involved.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris, I'm lovin my lil smoker mods. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris

I like the converted BBQ cart. Looks like a nice set up now.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I like the converted BBQ cart. Looks like a nice set up now.



I love to repurpose stuff. That old grill gave me a lot of memories.


----------



## Chris

I didn't take this one but it was funny. 

View attachment 419044_602284663138198_1333494479_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Don't ya know that was one ticked off squirrel? Make me hurt just seeing that...


----------



## oldognewtrick

My office window view today. 

View attachment OHR.jpg


----------



## havasu

Is your head sideways or just the camera?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Is your head sideways or just the camera?



Seems any pic I post from my phone goes sideways, fixed it.


----------



## havasu

Those crazy photos. Why they post sideways could be the thesis for the next Master's program at a 4 year university.


----------



## Chris

Got some new shoes for the jeep. 

View attachment IMAG0083.jpg


----------



## Chris

Baby girl.


----------



## havasu

Damn, them blue eyes makes me want to donate ammunition to you Chris. You'll need it in about 15 more years.


----------



## oldognewtrick

She is a cuttie, thats for sure.


----------



## Chris

Glad I am a big grumpy construction worker with lots of guns to clean.


----------



## Chris

My jeep today. 

View attachment IMAG0095.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Looking good let us know how thoze general grabbers do. I've been thinkin about them for my next set on the TJ.


----------



## Chris

These are the not for highway use ones. For Race only they say. They grip like no other.


----------



## Rusty

A tree fell on this a couple weeks ago and totaled it.  

View attachment buick.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

That sux but were gonna need some crushed pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Chris

I hear wood knows all about trees falling.


My jeep is ready for the weekend. 

View attachment IMAG0100.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Why yes I do as a matter of fact Im still not over the loss of those chevys!!! 

View attachment 67703_1456591304384_5371294_n.jpg


View attachment 73029_1456590624367_7933519_n.jpg


View attachment 68864_1456590984376_7939108_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Ouch.......


----------



## Rusty

The tree did $4000 damage to my wife's mininvan and another $4000 to the roof. I might try to actually see if someone can save the car. The hard part is that parts are almost impossible to find. That body style was only made one year and not many were made.


----------



## MarkWood

That sux rusty. Good thing about my tree falling was ins paid the truck off and I happened to be a carpentar so I fixed the house myself and pocketed the cash


----------



## havasu

Rusty, nothing a little duct tape and wire can't fix.


----------



## Rusty

I'm doing the roof myself and keeping the cash.


----------



## havasu

A few pics of London Bridge from last night. 

View attachment havasub 6-7-13.jpg


View attachment havasuc 6-7-13.jpg


View attachment havasue 6-7-13.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Did you see the queen while you were there?


----------



## havasu

I saw a few queens there. Who else would wear pink speedos?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I saw a few queens there. Who else would wear pink speedos?



Shouldn't we have a dislike button for posts with pink speedos that's mentioned?


----------



## Rusty

Havasu was wearing a pink speedo?


----------



## havasu

Well, I just got back and I realized that I forgot to get you all some good pics from yesterday's parking in the London Bridge channel. it was very crowded, lots of drinking (except for me since I was the designated driver) and the ladies next to me glued pasties on their nipplage and were swinging pretty violently. Sorry!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Well, I just got back and I realized that I forgot to get you all some good pics from yesterday's parking in the London Bridge channel. it was very crowded, lots of drinking (except for me since I was the designated driver) and the ladies next to me glued pasties on their nipplage and were swinging pretty violently. Sorry!



I probably would have forgotten pics also, sucks getting old...


----------



## Chris

My jeep this weekend.


----------



## Rusty

Don't you love this! 

View attachment 010.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Sunset at Nevada Mo. 

View attachment 62851ba224440af61371152964.jpg


----------



## Rusty

My time of night. 

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Me and my buddy. 

View attachment 689_673077142719510_767499164_n.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Me and my buddy.



Handsome young man you're holding there Rusty!


----------



## havasu

I like the "rolling eyes" myself.


----------



## Chris

Random photo. 

View attachment hap2 012.jpg


----------



## Chris

That was a good day hunting.^ 

View attachment hap2 010.jpg


----------



## havasu

(Do bow hunters carry a sidearm when hunting boar...just in case?) 

View attachment CRUISE 2007 105.jpg


----------



## Chris

Yes we do. 

View attachment IMG_20120306_155413.jpg


----------



## havasu

I'd rather use my handgun and put the bow and arrow into a back up holster. 

View attachment CRUISE 2007 155.jpg


----------



## Chris

Sometimes that would be a good idea. 

View attachment IMG_20121123_081219 (1).jpg


----------



## havasu

Since Austin's birthday is tomorrow, isn't your birthday today? 

View attachment CRUISE 2007 214.jpg


----------



## Chris

Friday, friday, friday. 

View attachment Parkfield 1.jpg


----------



## havasu

I gotcha. Happy birthday on Friday! 

View attachment New York 7-01-12  (154).jpg


----------



## MarkWood

In Georgia the Only way one can carry a sidearm in bow season is if you have a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## Chris

Same here but pig is open year round for however you want to kill them. Bow season for deer we can not carry any firearm. 

View attachment IMG_20121103_072807.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Can you carry with a permit in bow season for deer?


----------



## Chris

That I would have to look into, not sure.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What I'm thinking about this morning. 

View attachment 1207110728.jpg


----------



## Chris

Me too..........


----------



## Rusty

Missouri has a feral pig problem. I think you can shoot them anytime.


----------



## MarkWood

Rusty said:


> Missouri has a feral pig problem. I think you can shoot them anytime.



I think thats country wide we can shootem any time here in Ga. as well!:rockin:


----------



## Chris

Bringing this one back! 

View attachment IMG_20130221_150223.jpg


----------



## havasu

Good job boss.... 

View attachment SAM_0097.jpg


View attachment SAM_0254.jpg


View attachment SAM_0309.jpg


View attachment pill consumption (3).jpg


View attachment Yuma Prison 2-10-13 (10).png


----------



## Chris

You a street pharmacist now?


----------



## havasu

I was just trying to show my doctor the 2 of 6 years worth of pills needed for pain management before my knee replacement.


----------



## Chris

Can I have some? You could save me hundreds on my back medicine. Do you think they can do a back replacement?


----------



## havasu

If you have some steel rods and band aids laying around your garage, I could fix you up!


----------



## Rusty

I need a brain transplant.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I need a brain transplant.



Do we need to nickname you scarecrow?


----------



## Rusty

.......... 

View attachment 057.JPG


View attachment 063.JPG


View attachment 061.JPG


View attachment 047.JPG


----------



## havasu

Dug up some old pictures of the Baja 2007 race. I got to race 1/2 a mile, only because an off road bike got rear ended by a Class 1 car, and did a few flips. I rode his bike 1/2 mile to his pit while he was being bandaged up. 

View attachment Baja 1000 2007 021.jpg


View attachment Baja 1000 2007 026.jpg


View attachment Baja 1000 2007 027.jpg


View attachment Baja 1000 2007 030.jpg


View attachment Baja 1000 2007 062.jpg


----------



## cruzn57

and the  cloud/ storms are colorful.
sorry haven't posted up much, 
I have been  .uh..........busy.
more on that later, 

View attachment ccsunset 7-16 001.jpg


View attachment ccsunset 7-16 004.jpg


----------



## havasu

Great pics Cruzn57!


----------



## oldognewtrick

You do have some nice scenery cruzn.


----------



## Rusty

What is the black thing in this picture? If you enlarge it, it looks like a very big bird. It wasn't in the shots before and after this one. 

View attachment special.jpg


----------



## Chris

Ufo?

..................


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> What is the black thing in this picture? If you enlarge it, it looks like a very big bird. It wasn't in the shots before and after this one.



Test flight from area51 or a drones following you around.


----------



## Rusty

Maybe the Thunderbird from the Indian legends? (I shot this picture in the Badlands.)


----------



## oldognewtrick

A little roof we've been working on. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Starting to cap the peripet wall. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

That looks real nice Oldog


----------



## havasu

Man, that is alot of copper. Can you say "KA-CHING!" 

Beautiful work though.


----------



## Chris

My 5th wheel going into it's new home all concreted up. 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## havasu

Looks good in there Chris!


----------



## Chris

I seem to be happy with it.


----------



## Chris

My baby girl playing in some water. 

View attachment Baby in pool.jpg


----------



## havasu

My G/F's daughter and granddaughter on a recent flight over a glacier in Alaska. 

View attachment 07-25-13 helo over Alaska.jpg


----------



## Rusty

Omaha Zoo........... 

View attachment 063.JPG


----------



## oldognewtrick

So you say you want a copper done on the front of your house? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I gots new rubber on my boat hauler 

View attachment truck.jpg


----------



## havasu

I woke up to this sunrise this morning. 

View attachment view.jpg


----------



## Chris

lucky, here is my broken clock. 

View attachment photo (6).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Looks like someone had a little pent up anger from the alarm not going off.


----------



## Chris

Nope Fedex has great shipping methods but don't worry it is only a family heirloom and the only thing received from a recent death in the family.  Good thing they don't give a half a **** about the contents of what they ship but only how far they can drop kick it across the building. A pic from last week when it was shipped. 

View attachment photo (5).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang, how could they leave that at your house and not run like hell back to the truck? THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## Chris

Funny thing, I was home sitting in my office which is right next to the front door and he did actually run back to the truck after ringing the bell, ran fast too. Was gone by the time I opened the door about 10 seconds after the bell rang.


----------



## Chris

It was made in 1929 so I am sure it is easily replaceable.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'd be one pi$$ed off hombre...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris...was the box all tore up like the clock?


----------



## Chris

No just a bunch of skid marks on it. Like they tossed it and it slid across the room.


----------



## havasu

Today on the lake... 

View attachment get-attachment.jpg


----------



## havasu

A pic of a USMC Vietnam Veteran, who is one of the nicest guys I've ever met. 

View attachment vet.jpg


----------



## Chris

Pistols........... 

View attachment photo.jpg


----------



## havasu

real guns..... 

View attachment model-2tl.gif


View attachment AR 15.jpg


----------



## Chris

Mine are more real because I have a year round use for them other than the cool factor.

I'd upload a pic but the app doesn't let me.


----------



## havasu

You got me there. IF I owned one of those assault rifles, I would be put in jail the minute they came out of the safe. Gotta love Kommiefornia.


----------



## d.yaros

Here is my photo:  *The Gray Lady* on her way to the shop for repairs. 

View attachment Tow 4.jpg


----------

